# Poll: Mullets?



## Cruentus (Sep 11, 2003)

Bear with me..I'm trying to figure out how to post a poll!


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 11, 2003)

Ahhhh...sorry, I was trying to post a poll, and I didn't know what the heck I was doing!

Anyways, I am thoroughly convinced that many martial artists today still sport their mullets, even if they wouldn't get online to admit it. So, even if you don't want to post and tell everyone about your mullet, please vote yes if you have one! It is a martialtalk order!

If we find out you didn't vote and you have a mullet, I'll band together a team of martialtalker's to raid you with hair clippers! :2pistols:


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 11, 2003)

I had a MacGyver style mullet when I was in 8th grade


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 11, 2003)

*pondering the mullet thread  popularity * *G*  This is the 2nd one in here currently and there's one in humor.. 
*twitches* ~!


----------



## Ender (Sep 11, 2003)

*L..I'm not gettin the mullet interest either...*shrug


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ender _
> **L..I'm not gettin the mullet interest either...*shrug *



Niether do I...but I am still facinated by it! I'm facinated by mullets and tight rolling pants. I don't know...I just think it's amazing the things we do in the name of "fashion"! :rofl: 

Hey...now I have another poll I can start....tight rolling!


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 11, 2003)

I just realized the I don't have to write "Poll:" in the title of my Poll's; it does it automatically. Now it says Poll: Poll:...Oh well!


----------



## Master of Blades (Sep 11, 2003)

Mullets 0wn j00 all!


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm going to turn into a mullet detective! I can't believe that nobody has a mullet still. and as for all you who voted that you never have...I'm comming over to check all your old photo's.

:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 11, 2003)

Obviously the 80's and big hair bands brought in the mullets. Regardless I believe I had one in Jr. High but once I started wrestling again it was definately gone. Now I can't stand to have hair on my neck at all. period.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Sep 11, 2003)

yep had a mullet. It was the Spiked hair type. Long gone and never coming back, I like the feel of short hair and that long hair would drive me nuts.


----------



## pknox (Sep 11, 2003)

Last time I wore a mullet, I believe I was sporting parachute pants as well...I kinda thought it looked cool at the time, but looking back, let's just say I don't think it will happen again.  Besides, I'm with jfarnsworth on this one - I can't imagine rolling on the mat and getting my hair yanked off because some dude's knee was on it when I tried to go for his back.  OUCH!


----------



## Seig (Sep 12, 2003)

This whole thing reminds me of the song 19 something.


----------



## pknox (Sep 12, 2003)

Speaking of mullets, has anybody seen the new sitcom of the same name (I think it's on Fox, but I'm not sure).  I saw it for the first time last night, and it was kinda funny.  The Dudley Boys and La Resistance from the WWE were in it.


Kaith -- perhaps we need a similey sporting a mullet?


----------



## KenpoMatt (Sep 12, 2003)

want mullets? check out an ice hockey forum. Those nhl guys can't seem to let go of their 80's coiffes...what's up with that?!


----------



## pknox (Sep 12, 2003)

Yup.  Here in the northeast, we often refer to mullets as "hockey hair."


----------



## Kroy (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Yup.  Here in the northeast, we often refer to mullets as "hockey hair."  *



We're the same hear in Eastern Canada we called it Hockey Hair as well. OK guys, go and dig up your best Mullet pic and post it here. We'll let Tess judge the best Mullet. I am going to dig through my pics right now, will post ASAP.


----------



## pknox (Sep 13, 2003)

I'm pretty sure I don't have any photographic evidence me sporting the 'do laying around, which is probably a good thing.  It's always good not to leave any evidence.


----------



## Seig (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *I'm pretty sure I don't have any photographic evidence me sporting the 'do laying around, which is probably a good thing.  It's always good not to leave any evidence.  *


If there were any evidence, I probably would have destroyed it, were there any witnesses.......


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *I'm pretty sure I don't have any photographic evidence me sporting the 'do laying around*



I agree. There are none in my household.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Sep 13, 2003)

Okay, yes, I admit it damn it! I sported a mullet back in 1990. There, ya happy??? 

And, occasionally I even pulled the long, party hair in the back of my head up into a pony tail!!!  

It was so 80's-90's Southern California :barf:


----------



## pknox (Sep 13, 2003)

Don't worry man - we all did it -- just we were smart enough not to leave any proof lying around.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Don't worry man - we all did it -- just we were smart enough not to leave any proof lying around.  *



I guess I messed up...   :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *I guess I messed up...   :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: *



Always get rid of the evidence.:rofl:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 2, 2005)

Mullet...the word itself is funny.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 2, 2005)

Mullets, my lord what is all the talk about mullets I did not like them then and I do not like them now.
Terry


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2005)

Seig said:
			
		

> This whole thing reminds me of the song 19 something.


 
Steely Dan's Hey Nineteen?

No mullets for me...though I am in need of a haircut right now!


----------



## bluemtn (Nov 3, 2005)

For the longest time, I never knew what a mullet was-  I guess I lived a sheltered life.   At my old job, this lady and her kids (she apparently cut their hair) came in for whatever from time to time.  All 3 of them sported them proudly- it looked horrible!  I didn't know women wore them! *shudders!*


----------



## lonecoyote (Nov 3, 2005)

What about rat tails? or little braids coming out of the mullet? I sported a michael j fox looking haircut, so I'm kind of safe.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 3, 2005)

Mullets for the guys, excessive use of hairspray for the girls...  both of which are gone and should stay that way 

*raises hand and confesses that the back of my head had much more hair 15 years ago...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 3, 2005)

Mullets, mullets everywhere and not a comb or pick


----------



## arnisador (Nov 3, 2005)

Rush! Excellent!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 3, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Rush! Excellent!


 
gomen nasai...Rush with mullets!


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 3, 2005)

For a little history of how it came to fame, how it lost it, and how it's making a come back 

Complete with a list of famous mullets.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mullet_(haircut)


----------



## bluemtn (Nov 5, 2005)

James K. Polk - U.S. President in the 1840s. Appears with a clearly defined mullet in most photographs 


whoa-  They had them back then, too.  I wonder if they looked as terrible then, as they do today!


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 7, 2005)

Never had one, never will.  

Although one guy I dated did have one, back in 1989 - not like Joe Dirt's but like the guy in Rush...


----------



## Lisa (Nov 7, 2005)

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> Never had one, never will.



me either, however...

when I met my husband he had the bon jovi look going, then shortly after marraige, the mullet appeared.  Man I thought he was sexy, lol.

Now with the receding hair line (that he doesn't seem to think he has) he is sporting the brush cut look.  "low maintenance" as he puts it.  I look back at pictures fondly but am greatful that the mullet has disappeared


----------

